# Ohio has a musky tournament series now!!



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Theres a new tourney series in town for musky fishing Ohio lakes. Please check out the tournament information under the "Tournament section" of OGF its under Ohio Muskie Tournament Trail.

First one at Salt Fork July 6 and 7 BIG PAYOUTS

Theres a facebook page for updates under Ohio Muskie Tournament Trail

Thanks guys!!


----------



## short rod (Sep 9, 2011)

Musky fishing is for those who don't take fishing serious enough. If you want a real fight hook into a bullhead on the banks of the mighty okeechubby creek! Get a life!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

short rod said:


> musky fishing is for those who don't take fishing serious enough. If you want a real fight hook into a bullhead on the banks of the mighty okeechubby creek! Get a life!


really ..........................................


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone salt fork tournament next weekend

Sign ups- 6-7 am @ morning glory ramp Saturday morning

***also there has been a rule change time and date is no longer a requirement in the photos on the SD card to be turned in for fish entry. Everyone will now have a number on paper given to them which must be in the photo with musky on given bump board. Found out some cameras didn't have this function and was an inconvenience

Hope to see you all there and good luck to those guys @ st Clair next weekend hope to see ya at the sept. 15 west branch tourney

We will also have campsites g8 and g9 to pre register Friday night with Chad Harmon or Jeff Ferjutz


Read more: http://esoxeast.proboards.com/index...aganza&thread=1837&page=3#23214#ixzz1zP0bPu63

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=196354
No need for two at once.


----------

